# LR4 don't import or synchronize jpeg - strange behavior



## Karayuschij (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a little problem.
Probably I am missing something:

In Lightroom 3
I export a raw in photoshop.
It will create a psd file.
I work the file in photoshop
I save the file in jpg format
I get the jpg file in Lightroom 3
And this is okay for me

•••••••••••


In Lightroom 4
I export a raw in photoshop.
It will create a psd file and put it in the LR library
I work the file in photoshop
I save the file in jpg format
The jpg file does not appear in Lightroom 4
And this is not okay for me


So I delete the psd file
I synchronize the folder containing the image
The dialog tells that there is one new file
I click ok to import
Message: "There is no file to import"……


Very boring…

••••••••

Well, I have just discovered that the Synchronize operation works only if the "Show import options" is activate.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 7, 2012)

Interesting problem. By design, I believe that you are not supposed to be able to 'save as' and create a Jpeg, and have it show up in the catalog automatically. Having said that, I recall being very surprised sometime last year when we realised that it WAS in fact possible. So I just tried to test it again, and oddly I can no longer make this happen....if I use 'save as' instead of 'save', and select the jpeg file type, the resulting jpeg does *not *appear in the catalog. I tested this on 2.7, 3.6, and 4.0 and got consistent results. I can only conclude that one of the 3.x versions created the loophole which allowed it, and a later 3.x version closed it again.

BTW, synchronising the folder in LR4 works correctly for me with the "Show Import Dialog" option checked OR unchecked.


----------



## Karayuschij (Mar 12, 2012)

I think that the problem is due to the fact that LR4 now uses camera raw 3.6 but has been developed for camera raw 4.
Could it be?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 12, 2012)

I really don't know....as I said I was always under the impression that using 'save as' would NOT bring the image back into LR, although it certainly did for a while. So maybe LR4 fixes a loophole....


----------

